# Scmdr.com results



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

The winner http://www.pipa.be/en/newsandarticles/news/mark-kitchenbrand-sa-wins-million-dollar-pigeon-race-2011

Guy spent a ton of $$$ for his birds.

Results; https://www.scmdpr.com/index.php?ar...5a45aa6c8a497ab9f96bea1c4aa9462696762a6c7a88f


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

[MN]eXist^_^ said:


> The winner http://www.pipa.be/en/newsandarticles/news/mark-kitchenbrand-sa-wins-million-dollar-pigeon-race-2011
> 
> Guy spent a ton of $$$ for his birds.
> 
> Results; https://www.scmdpr.com/index.php?ar...5a45aa6c8a497ab9f96bea1c4aa9462696762a6c7a88f



mr gaby must be very happy. the 2nd and 3rd placers are both vandenabeele strain. his birds can demand higher prices because of this year's SCMDPR result. not bad for mr nemelka for his bird placed 32nd.

https://www.scmdpr.com/index.php?ar...69c56a6c9d498aa706492a997d894659d9668a497ab8f


2nd place bird info:

https://www.scmdpr.com/newpage.php?...4d3ab7d7168716a9763c0d3c2a66297656593a095d6be

3rd place bird info:

https://www.scmdpr.com/newpage.php?...4d3ab7d71686f679a68c0d3c2a66297656893a095d6be





kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/Aview.htm


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

kalapati said:


> mr gaby must be very happy. the 2nd and 3rd placers are both vandenabeele strain. his birds can demand higher prices because of this year's SCMDPR result. not bad for mr nemelka for his bird placed 32nd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




and the top bird of all 21 races is a vandenabeele strain too:

https://www.scmdpr.com/index.php?ar...1615ad6c6a69ba7706894a6c7d36896986963a69aa4be


if you click on the top bird's name here's the info:

https://www.scmdpr.com/newpage.php?...4d3ab7d716870669764c0d3c2a66297646b93a095d6be



kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/Aview.htm


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Vandenabeele was also in the top 50 himself. A guy in our club just imported 20 of those Klauss birds. He has hit the Koopmans and the German birds hard. He also enters the race. The guy that won, his whole family did well this year. I think this is also his second win.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I looked up all the American birds clocked. And the only American loft to have more then one bird clocked is a guy I have to fly against each week. Lion Gate Lofts and he's got 2 different flying lofts. So he can ship twice the amount of birds I can and he has a whole crew taking care of and training his birds for him.

https://www.scmdpr.com/index.php?arg=7a7575616e6a8ba5a5c7a3aa6f9191a9c5d569916e6967d196aac3


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Mr. David Clausing gave me a DVD of the race the other day but until now I have not got a chance to watch it. 

Men those Gaby birds are really consistent on this type of race...


----------



## vandergill (Jun 29, 2008)

I was at the Sun City Million Dollar yesterday when the first bird came in, what an awesome experience. I have known Mark for some time, when I finally managed to get in to congratulate him, his words to me were, you need to invest in top pigeons to get top results.

I am starting to agree with this sentiment.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote >>> "You need to INVEST $$$$$$ in top pigeons to get top results"......

Sir: Not everyone has,or his wife will let him,invest big $$$$ to buy pigeons !!!

So I guess all of us,without very large bankbooks,will have to sit back and let you beat us with your MONEY !!! That`s what I really call sportmanship !!

ONLY THE RICH will be allowed to win MONEY races !!!

Is it just me,or, am I the only crackpot who doesn`t give a crap about a person who just spends the most money on birds,so that he can beat everyone else ?? The way I see it,the person with the most money,will allways be the winner..One way or the other..If he can`t train the birds,he will PAY some expert to do it for him....WOW !! That`s what I call a real pigeon flyer.....NOT !!!!............Alamo


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

vandergill said:


> I was at the Sun City Million Dollar yesterday when the first bird came in, what an awesome experience. I have known Mark for some time, when I finally managed to get in to congratulate him, his words to me were, you need to invest in top pigeons to get top results.
> 
> I am starting to agree with this sentiment.


Hear it from the man who has the money in his pocket. As for the Vandenebeele birds. They are still a formidable strain of birds. Not the fad birds of today like the Koopmans and now the Klaas birds. But still strong. Funny I have been reading a bunch about the foundation birds of some of the best in the world. They consistently go back to about 10 or 20 sound families of birds. If you can stock your loft with birds off of those few fliers and select, select, select, select you should get where you want. As for the list a few on there might be. This would be modern day, say 15 years back to present. 
Eigerkamp (sp)
Koopman
Your Germans Klaas etc
Schearlaekens
Engels
Groundelars
Soonjens
Houben
Ludo
De Rauw Sablon
Vercammen
Pros Rosnen (being as his whole colony was just sold after his death)
Jos Thone (you will start to see more in foundation due to his sale)

Where did all the winners get the birds. From these guys and I am sure a few more, just can't think of them right now. Ken Easley in our club in the past few years has purchased 26 direct Klaas birds, a dozen or so Koopmans and a few select other imports. He went from about middle of the club to first in the club in those two years. His birds are as good as anyones in the world.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Vandeneebele is also on that list. If you go on pipa and read the race results there is usually a write-up on the winner and winning bird. Here they tell you what they are down from. Good place to see where the winners go for birds. You will also see a bunch of trading birds going on also. One of the big things today is the bird "Freddy" given to De Rauw Sablon by Freddy Vandenheede. You will see this bird in a bunch of foundations and pedigrees. Fanciers are like two year olds. They all want what the other kid has. Especially if its better.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Alamo said:


> Quote >>> "You need to INVEST $$$$$$ in top pigeons to get top results"......
> 
> Sir: Not everyone has,or his wife will let him,invest big $$$$ to buy pigeons !!!
> 
> ...


There are different types of pigeons guys.... from my little experience theres ones who say "you need to invest in top pigeons to get top results" that are in it for money and one loft races. There are ones who are trying to sell cull birds of no good for a lot. And then there are ones who need to ask their wife if they can buy this new bird, those are they guys that can spend $250.00 on a cock and have him breed winners.... if your in it for money and glory then invest big $$$$ if your in it for pleasure and a small scale glory of a club victory then go ahead buy a 300$ bird and make him a champion! It all comes down to the best handler most of the time anyways not the best pigeon it seems like to me.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Agreed hillfamily These days everyone has good pigeons it's just a matter of luck. Ybs anything can happen! Look at kitchenbrand he has bought many of the top pigeons that raced and placed high in this race and fused them together to get the winner. Winners breed winners for generations.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I know it`s impossible,but if everyone who races in the USA,could send just ONE pigeon to a ONE LOFT RACE,I would bet my life,a BIG MONEY LOFT would not win the race from 400 miles out....The reason is,there are many great small lofts in the USA,who don`t care about winning a MONEY race,as much as winning a 500 mile or 600 mile race...They have the birds to WIN at the distance...They have bred and culled for 20 yrs and alot more,to get to that point...They are in the HOBBY for enjoyment and the competition...Yes,they wouldn`t mind winning some $$$....But that`s not main reason they fly pigeons...I am one of them...There are many more of US,then there are the BIG MONEY flyers....I`m sending two birds to the 2011 in the IF Convention race...I think my birds can compete with the other birds....I woulndn`t mind winning some cash...But it`s not why I fly pigeons...My wife thinks I`m nuts,and she might be right...Alamo

PS:My dad was a pigeon guy,and my mother didn`t want me to be one...I might have scars on my back from all the beatings from my mother,when she found out I had birds so many times when I was young....All the beatings,didn`t stop me....So why should I fear a guy with alot of money ???


----------



## vandergill (Jun 29, 2008)

Alamo said:


> Quote >>> "You need to INVEST $$$$$$ in top pigeons to get top results"......
> 
> Sir: Not everyone has,or his wife will let him,invest big $$$$ to buy pigeons !!!
> 
> ...


I am in 100% agreement with you on this, I certainly do not have the money to enter 80 something pigeons into a race at $1000-00 a pop. That is just plain ridiculous. I suppose I will never be in it for the money.


----------



## anil_pigeon (Dec 2, 2010)

[MN]eXist^_^ said:


> The winner http://www.pipa.be/en/newsandarticles/news/mark-kitchenbrand-sa-wins-million-dollar-pigeon-race-2011
> 
> Guy spent a ton of $$$ for his birds.
> 
> Results; https://www.scmdpr.com/index.php?ar...5a45aa6c8a497ab9f96bea1c4aa9462696762a6c7a88f


Mark inherited his millions from the family business. He spent over $1 million US in SCMDPR birds that were in the top 10 year after year at this race.

Not a single one of those birds (with an SCMDPR race record) did it directly for him in the race. The bird that won is off other birds that were purchased outside of South Africa. I guess what I am saying is we do not necessarily have to buy big $ winners to be good in the breeding loft. 

Congrats to him regardless - definitely a highlight in a pigeon career!

Koopman also had 82+ pigeons in the race with a DISMAL performance! I bet you he did not sleep well last night. Although his consolation is his 33 birds on PIPA that fetched average $4400 Euro a piece today.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Good getting a win with the type of pay out this race has. And good this person can afford to pay a larger price for birds. Most can not. But the rule is the same get the best you can get and start from there. The hobby can last a lifetime and Big race little race it is still set the birds down/ breeding raise from them test the young select only the best get rids of the rest. Management, training. loft conditions, Feed. And the rest is hope. Hardest part is seeing the best. and setting down the pairs. If just putting winner to winner was they way then everone would have great birds. Some times its that winners Grand children that make the better breeder.. But Its never how much the bird costs it how good the bird is.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Wait a generation or two. Those big dollar birds grandchildren will be around for less than a second mortgage. It is nice to have friends. A friend of mine who flies my birds, imported some birds from France. Two direct Koopmans and two Jos Thone birds. He is in it for about a grand. I have won him a few races, so I think I have a couple of pair of late hatch nest mates coming my way. I will tell you this, my pedigrees are a lot better than my bank account. Maybe it pays to have friends that have enough money to share.


----------

